# Please pray for us



## sticknstring (Mar 24, 2012)

My brother passed away March 6th unexpectedly. My daddy found him at his house after he wouldnt answer his phone. My daughter got married March 9th and it was very difficult with the loss of my brother but we made it thru her wedding Friday night and then buried my brother Saturday afternoon. Thank God that my brother was a christian and is now in heaven with Jesus. He was 41yrs old and leaves behind 2 young children, 9 and 13. Please pray for us as we walk   thru this difficult time in our lives. It is so hard but God said that His grace is sufficient and that He wouldnt give us more than we can bare. My parents are christians as well as my family but we are all struggling with my brothers passing.


----------



## georgia357 (Mar 24, 2012)

Sorry to hear about the loss of your brother.  Prayers sent for his young children and the rest of his family and friends.


----------



## Inthegarge (Mar 24, 2012)

Our prayers and condolences for your family...........................


----------



## speedcop (Mar 24, 2012)

may he comfort you all, our prayers for you and the family


----------



## HORJUA (Mar 24, 2012)

may gods grace and mercy comfort you and your family


----------



## mtnwoman (Mar 24, 2012)

I'm sorry to hear about your brother and his family.

May God's peace comfort you and your family quickly.

Thank you Lord that he was saved. Peace, mercy and grace will come quicker than you think. My brother passed unexpectedly at 42 and he was also saved. Knowing that he was saved will speed your heartache into peace.

Many blessings for your family!


----------



## Paymaster (Mar 26, 2012)

I am sorry about the loss of your Brother. My thoughts and Prayers are with you.


----------



## Jasper (Mar 26, 2012)

Oh my, so sorry to hear. Prayers sent!


----------



## CAL90 (Mar 26, 2012)

Sorry for your loss. Prayers sent for the family


----------



## fredw (Mar 26, 2012)

My prayers are added.


----------



## John I. Shore (Mar 26, 2012)

Prayers for you and the family.  May God bless and heal.

John I.


----------



## HawgWild23 (Apr 4, 2012)

prayer sent for your family.


----------



## MTMiller (Apr 10, 2012)

prayers sent.  Sorry for your loss.


----------

